# Clenbuterol



## Lilangelmarley55 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. Wanted to know if anyone
has ever taken clen with primobolon?  I'm not lookin
to get big just cut a little to shed more fat


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Lilangelmarley55* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 18, 2010)

Big welcome to forum


----------

